

Are there any location based communities for programmers? - random11

For example I&#x27;m planning to move to a new city and I want to be able to find answers to my questions, learn what is going on there by browsing on regular basis, get a feed of what software engineers are talking about in that city. Is there such a website?<p>Basically, I&#x27;m looking a site to learn what&#x27;s software engineers in [San Francisco] talking about. Significant news, tips, advice, discussions on anything.
======
aapclark
Anytime I move I check out meetup.com You can find a community for nearly any
interest under the Sun 5 to x miles from your locale. And, if there isn't, you
can create one. In my experience, there is typically a Code for America
division or some other general meetup group (Python enthusiasts, Node.js beer
night, etc). Your mileage may differ based on the size of the city you're in.

------
jf22
Tech is tech. Code is code.

I'm sure if we have people on Mars they'll be talking about the same
news/tips/advice/discussions we are.

